

Put Wisconsin First has doxxed everybody who signed the Walker recall - kentbrew
http://putwisconsinfirst.com

======
kentbrew
Search on court records, tax deliquents, and sex offender status; browse
"charged bad acts" ranging from seat belt violations to possession of child
pornography. Once you find an interesting record, you can see addresses and
scanned signatures.

Even better: the "Wisconsin Poll Watcher Militia" plans to send armed members
to confront recall signers at the polls, follow them home, and call the police
to pick them up.
[http://host.madison.com/news/local/writers/steven_elbow/wisc...](http://host.madison.com/news/local/writers/steven_elbow/wisconsin-
poll-watcher-militia-plans-to-confront-scott-walker-
recall/article_062df082-5fea-5363-b498-c0c51aa5fa30.html)

